# I have sweaty hands. Need gloves!



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I really like my Pows. They have both kept my hands warm and dry. Rome and Celtek are also worth looking into.


----------



## sumo28 (Nov 4, 2009)

bring another pair of gloves? You can also try gloves made for runners... I used to run cross country and we had really thin moisture-wicking gloves but i forget who sold them.


----------



## WaterPog (Mar 23, 2009)

I've got a pair of Dakine Titans, they are a 3-in-one type system with a liner kinda like a columbia jacket. The outer glove is GorTex an insulated but not nearly as heavy as my last pair of gloves so it's really waterproof and breathable. I found that I had the same issue you're talking about where my hands would get swampy even on really cold days so I knew it was just sweat.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

The best way to keep the sweat away is to buy gloves with liners. Make sure the liner has moisture wicking properties though. The moisture can also be due to your gloves' lack of ventilation. Breathability is another thing to look for in snowboarding gloves. If you know for a fact that your gloves are fine and it is just your hands, here is a suggestion that will also save you some dough. Look into purchasing UnderArmor snow glove liners. You can wear the liner under your current gloves. I love UnderArmor coldgear because they simply work as promised. They keep you warm, wick away the sweat, and keep the elements out.


----------

